

Show HN: my checkin scheduler - lolizbak
http://fastfwdme.com/

======
lolizbak
Hi all,

I've always felt that Foursquare checkins _on location_ is not taking full
advantage of 4Sq.

So I built this yesterday : a small app (or feature, really) to schedule
future checkins & notify your friends ahead of time.

Built this for me, thought it might help others. What do you think?

------
JHLewisJr
Perfect for the super connected.

------
bizerda
works like a charm - is there a mobile version coming?

~~~
lolizbak
we're on it, coming soon!

------
adrienj
it's simpler to use than ditto, i like it! good job!

